# Best bate for raccoons?



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I am goin to start trapping raccoons and thin maybe move up to foxs, bobcats, and thin maybe coyotes latter next year. But for know that do some of you use bare raccoons? I am going to use steal traps.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Pretty much anything that stinks will catch a raccoon. I use a concoction I read about a few years back. I mix bacon grease with some shellfish oil and add some honey and a handful of dry cat food. I pour the grease into an old peanut butter jar (about half the jar) then add the rest. Dont skimp on the shellfish oil either. Stir until the catfood is evenly distributed from top to bottom and place in freezer until your ready to use it. I use it in the bottom of dirt hole sets, back of cubbies, in dog proof traps with a marshmellow. I have had great success with it and love using it. I'm sure you wont be dissappointed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum skinner712.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT skinner712. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Sardines in oil. They stink forever and have eye appeal in a dirt hole. The oil can be used outside of the hole especially in a pocket set next to water where it will put off an oil slick which will cast wider area of scent. Good luck, raccoons can get pretty mean and big. My biggest was 28 pounds and he did not much care for blunt force trauma.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I don't doubt that one bit Ben.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Skip jack and a tad of molasses---the king of raccoon bait.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok thanks every one. And I am happy to be here this is a great form.


----------



## blackdog (Jan 3, 2012)

Sardines are my favorite 1) you can buy them most dollar general or the likes of that 2) they smell forever and if you are not using dog proof sets in a bucket you can open thae can part way then hang it from an wire at the top of the bucket, it keeps the mice from robbing you blind.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I allways used a egg in my traps. I didnt break it or anything just put it near the back of the trap and they allways seem to go in after it.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have used Sardines is box traps here some but seem to get more possums thin any thing.


----------



## pizzatime (Jan 19, 2012)

Sweet baits work well too. I use expired maple syrup. The local grocery store saves the expired cases for me, all i have to do is swing by every couple of months and pick them up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Cailhaven.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good to have you here Cailhaven.


----------

